

How Mobile Devices Will Shake Up The E-commerce Business - eb007
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/10/03/how-mobile-devices-will-shake-up-the-e-commerce-business/

======
leonhuu007
Mobile will change the way people buy and sell online in the next upcoming
years. I would get on the trend now and maybe start creating ideas to build
apps for retailers.

